# Under Dash Help



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone have a picture of what the firewall pad and wire harness is supposed to look like? Does the harness go in front of the two uprights and go over the gauges? Wiper motor wires, do they go under the firewall pad and through the grommet or do I cut a hole in new pad (there isn't one pre-cut. its the cheaper Ames pad). Thanks!!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

MyCrazyCar said:


> Anyone have a picture of what the firewall pad and wire harness is supposed to look like? Does the harness go in front of the two uprights and go over the gauges? Wiper motor wires, do they go under the firewall pad and through the grommet or do I cut a hole in new pad (there isn't one pre-cut. its the cheaper Ames pad). Thanks!!


What year ???


----------



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry....67 GTO


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The pad goes on before all else. 

Not sure what you are referring to as "UPRIGHTS" ?? 
The dash harness is run up and over the steering column / pedal bracket and across the top of the gauges.

The page shown below is from the '67 SM and gives you a good idea. If you don't have a copy, You should consider one.

Not sure how your installing your harness but I find it far easier to install them with the whole dash on the bench this is how they went in and makes installation so much efficient. 
Rather then plugging each connector/bulb in one by one on your back, but I've done it both ways. 

IIRC the wiper wires are part of the headlight harness and do not run through the firewall??

Cheers.


----------

